
Ask HN: Pivot – Simulation Market Niches - kengurun
Hey! We are two developers who, for the past year, has been building a Saas based forecasting&#x2F;simulation application (Agent Based Simulation &#x2F; Machine Learning). We&#x27;ve been collaborating with an expert in the supply chain domain which we hoped would lead us to creating a useful product. However, this individual has become increasingly less available. Our potential customers (for our current niche) is across the globe which makes it quite hard to move forward. We&#x27;re now considering do a pivot.<p>Does anyone have any suggestions of market niches where simulation could play a role (e.g for decision support etc) ?
======
smarri
Credit risk in finance e.g. forecasting bad debt.

